# NEW 6-tuner TiVo BOLT VOX for cable



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

NEW 6-tuner TiVo BOLT VOX for cable,
Although not sure how this is any different than a Bolt+ with a VOX Remote.


----------



## compnurd (Oct 6, 2011)

Tony_T said:


> NEW 6-tuner TiVo BOLT VOX for cable,
> Although not sure how this is any different than a Bolt+ with a VOX Remote.
> View attachment 37644


Only a 1 TB HD


----------



## GolfDude (Jan 5, 2016)

6 tuners and a 3 tb option

only if i could transfer my lifetime to it, id buy it...


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Tony_T said:


> NEW 6-tuner TiVo BOLT VOX for cable,
> Although not sure how this is any different than a Bolt+ with a VOX Remote.
> View attachment 37644





compnurd said:


> Only a 1 TB HD


Yeah, that graphic is quite misleading/confusing, since the real change is not "now with 6 tuners" but a 6-tuner model "now with just 1TB of storage" rather than 3TB. The new model is effectively the VOX version of the Roamio Plus ... 1TB, 6 tuners, CableCARD-only ... while the prior 3TB BOLT models have all been a Roamio Pro analogue.


----------



## Tony_T (Nov 2, 2017)

From the "Store":


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

I guess the other change is that they've discontinued offering a 1TB OTA-or-CableCARD model, per the website (here):


----------



## chicagobrownblue (May 29, 2008)

GolfDude said:


> 6 tuners and a 3 tb option
> 
> only if i could transfer my lifetime to it, id buy it...


I think they will offer you a deal sometime before the end of the year. I might pull the trigger also.


----------



## Rose4uKY (Mar 28, 2003)

So wait a minute they make a Tivo Bolt 6 tuner 1TB I thought I saw only a 4 tuner 1TB and 6 tuner 3TB? We currently have a Roamio 6 tuner 1TB but I am looking into maybe getting the bolt not sure yet but we are getting a 4K TV and a 4K Roku Ultra this weekend with a new soundbar. Tivo offered me a discount on the 6 tuner 3TB but I may be able to get buy with the 6 tuner 1TB if they make it. I'll go to tivos website again.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Rose4uKY said:


> I thought I saw only a 4 tuner 1TB and 6 tuner 3TB?


That was before. The available options were switched with the release of this new model:


krkaufman said:


> I guess the other change is that they've discontinued offering a 1TB OTA-or-CableCARD model, per the website (here):
> 
> View attachment 37647



If you already have a Roamio Plus, and are adding both a 4K TV and a 4K Roku, you may want to hold off on the BOLT upgrade. Your 4K needs would likely be met by the TV & Roku.


----------

